# help on painting ork goffs!!



## Waaghmaster (Dec 20, 2008)

I am currently painting some orks that I chose to be a goff clan. But I have no idea where I should paint the armor black, or what to put before/after the black paint. Any suggestions/guides?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, you should probably paint bits of metal on the sides to show armor damage, as orks aren't known for keeping their stuff in good shape. I'll try get a linky for you, but the only advice I got right now is painting armor chippings on the edges using boltgun metal.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

or paint checks on the shoulder pads


----------



## Waaghmaster (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'll add/consider these.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh man what is the horrible smell?

Oh its just someone asking about uke: *Goff's* that explains it.

The Goff klan is GW's poster boyz for the orks so for reference you can look at any of the new cover art work like the new boyz and Nobs boxes come right to mind they are all painted in Goff markings. Additionally you can look at other klans and anywhere they have that color red for Evil Suns or Blue for Deathskullz:good:you can put black. Black and white checks are what the klan is known for so a good amount of those is always helpful.

Most people will paint an earth tone like brown or green to the pants and shirts of the ork to make the black on the armor stand out more. I have seen some that use a white or bleached bone color on the clothing to make the black and the black and white checks really contrast. 

So hope this helps some.


----------

